# Tool Talk > Machines >  CNC multibend center - GIF and video

## Jon

CNC multibend center.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


8:06 source video:




Previously:

CNC wire/bar bender - GIF
Giant pipe bender - GIF
Hardwood circle bending machine - video
Induction bender for large pipe - GIF
Wafios tube bending machine - GIF

----------

Miloslav (Nov 30, 2019)

----------

